# hair algae help



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hair algae grows really fast and I take it out with a toothbrush. have a 6 month mature co2 injected 40G tank. plants are thriving, cystal clear water however i can not seem to get rid of the hair algae. I have increased co2 bubble rate, lowered light hours to 6 hours, fluval 405, 200gph powerhead with sponge/co2 injection, water changes. I still dose Plantex+CSM, Nitrates, Phospates but also tried increasing dosages of Excel to removed the algae. Could it be my Root Medic tabs(use both regular and plus)? This is the only thing new to this tank. any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

no responses?

also using a Wavepoint T5HO - 2 bulb - 78W


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi virgo888,

Have you checked your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels or are you just throwing in the tabs? Do you disturb the substrate ofteneither with plants or vacuuming the substrate?

Typically I only get hair algae during start up of a new tank, usually when the ammonia, nitrite, or nitrates are spiking during the nitrogen cycle.

If an outbreak occurs I cut my photoperiod by 50% and start doing 2X 50% water changes per week (unlike 'higher' plants algae has trouble adapting to changing water conditions). I also put in a Siamese Algae Eater (SAE); they love to eat hair algae and other soft algae types.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

hi roy,

my ammonia and nitrite is 0. I like to keep my nitrates at about 25-30ppm. The only complete tabs I put in was at the start of the tank ~4months ago. 

Also strange are my Limnophila aromatica started to melt away. They were flourishing and growing really fast before. Maybe this is an indication that I have a imbalance or missing some nutrients.

?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi virgo888,

If it were me I would do a couple of 50% water changes to reset the tank and then start my regular fert schedule again.


----------

